# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  People I Know Always Appearing in Dreams

## Javvier

This has been something that has been nagging me for awhile, and I'd love to hear opinions about it.

A key factor that has been in 99% of every dream I can remember has been the presence of someone I know and am often close to. Be it a friend, family member, or someone I see often, nearly every dream I have, has had at least one person I know quite well. Most of the time, it involves my immediate family, or close friends.

My question is: Is there anything helpful I can use this realization for? I'm not sure that it would be considered a Dream Sign, considering that the people vary, as well as that they are all fairly common elements of my life. Any suggestions?

Forgive me if this is actually a very common thing in dreams. I've looked at a few dream journals, and haven't seen anything to this magnitude.

----------


## John11

I know when I started my dream journal, my brother showed up every night for at least a couple weeks.  I tried to use him as a dream sign, but I never became lucid from seeing him.

I'm guessing in general it's pretty common to have people you know in your dreams.

----------


## Hukif

Well, you can do RC every time you see one of those people.

----------


## Javvier

Thank you for the quick replies, both of you.





> Well, you can do RC every time you see one of those people.



This was obviously something I thought of. The problem was, since I see many of those people often, constantly doing RCs would become quite tedious.

If I did want to try it, would it be effective to pick the say, top five frequent people, and do a reality check the first time I see them?

----------


## Hukif

Sure, with luck there is someone who is in 1 of every 2 dreams, so that its easier to pick them and the RC, considering that some would look weird in public lol

----------


## Tanface1220

This happens to me frequently. I rarely see people I DON'T know in dreams, unless I'm in a heavily populated area, and even then there are people I know sprinkled in with the rest.

----------


## Javvier

Thanks a lot everyone. In the next few days I'll pore over my Dream Journal, looking for further patterns. Hopefully I'll be successful, and if not, at least I know I'm not a complete anomaly.  :tongue2:

----------


## WhoNeedsReality

I think it may just be people that your subconscious may be thinking about.  Even people you may have seen that day that are complete strangers that you don't remember but your subconscious does.

----------


## iank

My dreams often mix people I know, people I used to know years ago, and fictional characters into one big scenario. It's not uncommon for me to be running around my old high school with people from there, people from years later, and even Buffy characters.

I never notice it's odd either, until I wake up! LOL

----------


## DreamChaser

> My dreams often mix people I know, people I used to know years ago, and fictional characters into one big scenario. It's not uncommon for me to be running around my old high school with people from there, people from years later, and even Buffy characters.
> 
> I never notice it's odd either, until I wake up! LOL



Me too. Often have deep sleep dreams and see these people all the time and never think to RC when seeing them.
I always told myself to as well.

----------


## terraestella

> Well, you can do RC every time you see one of those people.



But how to do RC if you often see a dead person in your dreams (I see a lot of my father lately)?

----------


## Mezzanine

> It's not uncommon for me to be running around my old high school with people from there, people from years later, and even Buffy characters.



OMG I love Buffy!!!!  I never had a dream about any of then, though.  I *have* been watching a lot of Grey's Anatomy a lot, and for a while Dr. Bailey was in a few of my dreams.  Ha!!!   :smiley:

----------


## Mezzanine

> But how to do RC if you often see a dead person in your dreams (I see a lot of my father lately)?



Do an RC everytime you see something that reminds you of him?

----------


## Shift

My mom was a frequently occurring dream character in my dreams (especially lucid ones), and me in hers.

So we started messing around with each other- "Hey! You're dreaming!" "Hey, do a reality check!", pointing at digital clocks for one another, etc  ::tongue::  If anyone in your family is cool enough to participate, it may help if you get them to do this to you every so often  ::D:

----------


## ZmillA

One of my friends ends up in a fairly high percentage of my dreams. I told him I wanted to make him my dream guide lol

----------

